# Bikes!!! Bikes!!! Bikes!!!bikes!!! Bikes!!!



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)

BIKES got BIG !!









VIDEOS !!!!!!!
http://www.skiptonclub.net/race_reports.htm

Forums !!!!!
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=183

Websites!!!
http://rcmcc.tripod.com/

http://2wheelhobbies.com/index.php?cPath=21

http://www.gotnitroonline.com/

http://www.thundertiger4u.com/


----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)

Please Print and paste the above flyer in your local store or race track.

My Kyosho 1/8 Hang on Racer (HOR)



My HOR ..every possible GPM alloy.
Intellect 1400 MaH
28BBmotor. ( Comp X brushless not yet installed.)
Soft compound tires.


----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)

Another HOR ( not mine)


----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Those look really cool!

-Rich


----------



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm really surpised at a certain lack of interest in bikes here on the forum?
Why is it?
Isn't anyone here the least bit interested?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought they were cool, but most folks in the states are into 1/10 TC. Not too much here in the states regarding r/c bikes racing. 

-Rich


----------

